
Google Kills Gmail Quicklinks - rrggrr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gsuiteupdates.googleblog.com&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;updates-in-g-suite-to-streamline-hangouts-and-gmail.html<p>Those of us managing multiple email accounts with Google may be disappointed to learn quick links are no more. This development makes my email management more cumbersome than ever.
======
wingerlang
Wouldn't a bookmark work?

~~~
tedmiston
Quick links was nice for saved searches especially if you check the same
searches regularly and use gmail in multiple browsers. I used it like a
standing query for my inbox.

